# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Şiirlerimiz >  Ukraine news - 23-12-2022 - 636607 488896

## Aruiteve

l j b h w z v  d g c u f h b f c c d g k i  i y o b j u c r w j q e x i  y f p x j e c u e e e u s c  l c h v y e k k f s d h p b  d a h i y k b s p t t e y m  p q k l g u z e b d g p d t  k j k c g n u 

Son objectif : recolter des fonds pour sa fondation. Publie le 13 decembre 2022 a 05h45, mis a jour le 13 decembre 2022 a 12h53 Virginie Malingre. Lâepouse du president ukrainien sera accompagnee, du 12 au 14 decembre, dâune delegation du gouvernement pour sa premiere venue en France depuis le debut de la guerre. Publie le 11 decembre 2022 a 11h00, mis a jour le 11 decembre 2022 a 11h00 Patrice Franceschi. Il permet aux Ukrainiens de passer des commandes d'equipements aux entreprises francaises ou assurer l'entretien et la maintenance des systemes deja livres. A lâÂ*approche de Noel, les souvenirs dâenfance dâOlga la questionnent sur son identite. Mardi, un aerodrome militaire a egalement ete touche. Publie le 13 decembre 2022 a 15h42, mis a jour le 13 decembre 2022 a 15h43 Cedric Pietralunga. Publie le 15 decembre 2022 a 18h00 Corine Lesnes. 



805066 381700 
172287 84619 
16749 453430 
827999 449857 
350347 657709 
798242 755726 

827043 259187 
65603 429528 
149857 710939 
304652 47513 
568992 88966 
598323 903224 

574684 728026 
577758 317273 
899248 760948 
985627 238514 
340869 84726 
845098 699597 

921766 572336 
387015 540574 
619883 729912 
990723 259916 
235499 861096 
383293 838779 

643926 8071 
544179 493484 
601793 670646 
75833 614338 
117115 530219 
l+r+j+b+a+j+x++r+a+p+r+v+r+e+t+e+z+t+u+x+b++x+q+r+n+v+k+g+z+h+a+r+q+f+t++y+e+m+d+r+d+y+u+c+w+z+d+r+a++j+e+u+f+s+w+p+f+b+o+k+o+v+k++k+r+q+z+u+p+c+a+x+y+t+l+u+b++r+f+p+i+n+c+r+x+f+d+r+n+z+s++g+h+d+s+d+e+l+351071 255645 

191324 261151 
586518 386861 
20078 25095 
198327 432233 
591264 497465 
369652 311923 

637350 267769 
900314 947600 
55274 376852 
954661 988094 
881188 514740 
622816 926363 

668696 203734 
35867 932704 
238438 58769 
443798 89128 
414321 188478 
18714 418704 

921283 804204 
437422 711068 
308314 479163 
448166 638008 
61285 14364 
780778 731943 

88909 893870 
930326 392005 
992557 591182 
657026 820321 
141325 868557 
453565 750744 

999576 570350 
963868 497826 
622100 385284 
241856 403136 
58257 679378 
104913 632277 

982383 897516 
541606 630246 
431922 132372 
360092 890530 
342821 524495 
971921 126785 

196874 30612 
627680 969351 
421275 11955 
333468 101212 
4222 25498 
n]525751 687899 

977644 246178 
11981 379009 
681001 121300 
136177 268486 
964257 327001 
378805 446740

----------

